# Wts: Battle Comp 1.0



## Arrow 4 (Dec 16, 2010)

Guys we are proud to carry Battle Comp Enterprise's Battle Comp 1.0 This is an incredible comp for your 5.56 battle rifle, check out our video. $149.75

http://emergingtacticalsolutions.com/Battle-Comp-10-AR15BCE001.htm 
Arrpw 4
Emerging Tactical Solutions 
Mesa, AZ​


----------



## Etype (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks pretty killer, any chance of an 89.99 after christmas sale?


----------



## Arrow 4 (Dec 21, 2010)

Etype, wish I could, but that's less than my cost. Actually I am bound by the manufacture to sell at a set price...it is a kick ass comp though!


----------

